# af has come after missed miscarriage, should i start 2nd round of clomid or not?



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all my af has come finally, 7 weeks after my missed miscarriage and ERPC. I miscarried at 9 weeks we found out at the scan and the foetus was tiny so probably died weeks before that. I really want to avoid this happening again but obviously there are never any guarantees. 
I feel ready to try again. I still have two rounds of Clomid left (50mg) as I conceived first round, then miscarried. What would any of you recommend; should I do the Clomid this month or try and conceive naturally? I don’t want to waste too much time as I’m 39 now but also want to do the right thing. Some say your womb is week after a mc whilst others say you are very fertile after. I’d just like some advice as to whether to take the Clomid this month or leave it a month or two?


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hi starzle72

i am so sorry to here of your loss   terrible for you to go through...

i have heard also that you are really fertility after a mc... you need to be mentally and physical ready to conceive again. you conceived on the first round of clomid which is very good... i have been on it 13 months and still nothing... 

my cousins girl had a mc and she tried the next month and fell pregnant. i really not much help to you, didnt want to read and run.. i wish you all the best of luck and i really hope things work out for you's..  whatever decision you make will be the right one


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Hails, wow, you've been through alot havnt you?
I had acupuncture too with the Clomid and chinese herbs! I really think it helped me fall.
AF has come but not in full swing if you know what I mean?? Think I will take the clomid this month.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

Yeah I been through a lot, my partner great he keeps me going... Won't give up. Into my 3rd year... Still waiting to ovulate   no luck yet this month. On cd 18 at minute. Ovulated on cd20 last month.

Yeah you should try again. Clomid working for you which is great. Do you think acupuncture helped you? Where did they place your needles? I'm on the herbs hope they help..

Did you have many symptoms dpo? 

Your Af always starts off slow and light. It takes two days before I get the full flow. 

X


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiya. Yeah, I really think the acu helped. Needles in hands feet and back if I remember rightly. I'm lucky as my friend is a homeopathic doc and he practices acu and chinese herbs. 
Sorry what is dpo, I'm not really too up with the abbreviations. Btw, why brazil nuts? I've heard about the pineapple juice. Hoping af will be in full soon any hour now. Taking clomid day 2. Last time i tested positive for ov on day 9. My cycles are quite short. Cross everything for me


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry it means days past ovulation. You get early preg signs in your 2 weeks wait. 
Brazil nuts is good for the lining of your womb and implantation of the egg. I eat them 1 day past ovulation for two weeks.

I get my needles in my temples two in my neck one on top of head and 4 in tummy then in my ankles and bottom of legs. 

Really praying it helps. Haven't ovulated yet. Your lucky you have short cycles. The waiting Is so annoying lol x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Everything crossed for you doll


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh god yeah, I felt pregnant almost straight away. Boobs were sore and felt sick and very tired. The sickness was the main sign. It does feel different to pmt/period pains. 
Makes me feel sad thinking about it. Physically pregnancy feels awful but they were happy days


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I kno. It's really hard. I haven't experienced that before but can imagine your pain. My 2 friends lost there babies when they were 5 months preg. Devastating! 

You will get pregnant again. Clomid taking really well to you. You have short cycles, you won't have long to wait. Stay in touch really want to hear how your doing. A good cry the best medicine in the world. It's just water. That's what my fiancé says to me.


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

aw thanks


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

btw, af has still not come properly, but lots of cramps, bloating and back pain. Hurry up!!!


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently (Dec 4, 2010)

starzle72 said:


> Hi all my af has come finally, 7 weeks after my missed miscarriage and ERPC. I miscarried at 9 weeks we found out at the scan and the foetus was tiny so probably died weeks before that. I really want to avoid this happening again but obviously there are never any guarantees.
> I feel ready to try again. I still have two rounds of Clomid left (50mg) as I conceived first round, then miscarried. What would any of you recommend; should I do the Clomid this month or try and conceive naturally? I don't want to waste too much time as I'm 39 now but also want to do the right thing. Some say your womb is week after a mc whilst others say you are very fertile after. I'd just like some advice as to whether to take the Clomid this month or leave it a month or two?


Hi Starzle,

You have to remember everyone's different and only you know your body. For me personally I started FET protocol only 6 weeks after mmc and it failed. Looking back I think it was the wrong thing to do. Even though I thought I was ready emotionally, I wasn't and when my BFN came, it hit really hard. Also, I don't think that physically I was ready. Maybe after a naturally concieved mc but just think of all the drugs that are being pumped into our bodies! I think give it a few months but, like I said, you know your body better than anyone else.  it works out for you xxx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

yes, but I am 10 years older than you


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

My af still hasnt come. There is just a tiny bit of brownish blood and it's been like that for two days. I'm going to buy a pg test just to be sure.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Def do a test... Let me know how you get on


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

negative. i'm not surprised and actually quite relieved as drank lots over Xmas!


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

drink was needed lol.... Sorry doll... Mayb just taking a long time to break through.


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

first bout of PMT since september. wish it would hurry up


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi I went to the docs hoping he would send me for a scan just to make sure but he's not worried. Also spoke to my doc who gives me acupuncture and he thinks it's normal that af still hasnt come as my body has been through a shock. I'm having acu next week so hopefully that will bring some balance to my body and boost my fertility! It did the job last times! x


----------

